# Just received rubber from SS.



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking forward to making some band sets.

1/32 Gum Rubber
Simple Shot Amber
Simple Shot Black 
Dankung 2040


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

That ought to keep you busy for a while.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I still have TBG and GZK 0.66 in my inventory. ????


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Gum rubber is fun stuff!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m looking forward to seeing your opinion on the 2040. I pushed my not working LIKE button for all prior replies


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Tag said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your opinion on the 2040. I pushed my not working LIKE button for all prior replies


I don't shoot tubes too often. Should be fun trying out different set ups.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think you'll really like the gum rubber, especially if you shoot heavy stuff
I also hit my not working like button!


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

How is simple shoot bands? i have to find some to try it.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hows that gum rubber serving?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

